# East Coast



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, I live in Jersey and I'm always trying to find knew mountains to hit up once the season begins. I usually go to Mountain Creek, cause it's the shortest trip around. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

bear creek, or anything in the poconos maybe.

where in Jersey are you at?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I live on the Jersey shore... the only mts. I really go to are mt.creek...blue mt...shawnee. I just want to change it up a bit.. I think I might have heard of bear creek. Do you know where it is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

*blue moutain*

I live right outside philly, but grew up in allentown so ive been hitting blue mountain up pretty much my whole life. Its a decent "hill" when the weather cooperates but the past few years has seen very little white stuff. So you can try that. Elk mountain up near scranton is probably the best in PA but its a drive and a half to get there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

haha hill. Elk is about a four hour trip for me, I went there once, but couldn't ride at all.. I got sick. So, I really didn't get to see around. You'd recommend me to take the trip?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

i mean if its a 4 hour trip you might as well take the xtra 2 or so hours, make a weekend out of it and go up into new york, elk is a great mountain but again with the weather the way its been it could be a futile effort


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've only ridden elk once and it was a blast. 

Bear Creek is outside of allentown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

bear creek is garbage... sorry but it is


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Do what ever you can and get your ass to Sunday River in Maine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I would absolutely LOVE to get up to Maine, but I'm not going alone and I dont have too many people that would go with me because of expense and drive. I just wanna board regardless. Last season blew for me, so I just want to make up for good times missed.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

rugbyrider said:


> bear creek is garbage... sorry but it is


meh. to each their own. its not really any worse than the poconos and was a hell of a lot closer for me when i lived there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

i mean its just so much smaller than any other mountain in the area, i guess its good since its close but i would rather the extra 30-45 minute drive to get a bit larger of a mountain. But even killington or an area up that way would be worth the drive 1-2x a month rather than back and forth from local hills


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lol what other mountains in the area? spring mount? like you said, poconos are an extra 45 minutes to an hour further north and killington is a GOOD 6 hours from BC.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah i would rather drive the xtra 6 hours to VT. 1-2x a month rather then waste money on small local mts. whose weather varies hour by hour every weekend. I prefer quality, not quantity.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

what part of the shore are you from? i usually head up to bear creek. i personally cannot stand any other mountain in the Poconos. blue is usually an ice sheet but it can be fun after a resurface or during the spring.

im about 5 miles from the Walt Whitman bridge in jersey, and a round trip to bear creek is about an hour. the parks there are incredible, rivaled only(imo) by jfbbs parks(which can be better imo).

spring mountain is about 45 minutes from me, and is really small but i love going there its so much fun. they have banging mozzarella sticks. i really don't have anyone to ride with a lot during the winter, just a few of my friends ride legitimately, so were always down to ride with new people, and we do a couple trips to new England in the winter, and theres always room. your welcome to join if you ever want to or carpool to any pocono areas.

also, check out PAskiandride.com . its a site dedicated to nj/pa skiing and riding, lots of good info on each resort including updates, conditions, and all that. its a message board but its extremely useful and a good community for the area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks for the site! I live right by seaside. I've heard mixed reviews of bear creek, but I'm just gonna go and see how it is. I'm always down to shred with new people so throw me an IM one day ... my aim is l4ur3nk4b1is... and that's sick you're going to New England. Have you ever gone before?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

does mountain creek really suck as everyone says it does? i was seriously contemplating buying a season pass there this year; its the closest mountain to me.

everyone says its mad busy and full of obnoxious kids...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I could never hate on Creek. I love it... although there is obnoxious kids (as there is alot of places) andddd last season they only had a few trails open bc of the weather so it was MAD crowded at times.. but, otherwise it's great. Get a season pass.. especially if it's the one you'll be going to most.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Lashes said:


> I could never hate on Creek. I love it... although there is obnoxious kids (as there is alot of places) andddd last season they only had a few trails open bc of the weather so it was MAD crowded at times.. but, otherwise it's great. Get a season pass.. especially if it's the one you'll be going to most.


well ive never been to creek, but i normally go to camelback in the poconos. both are exactly the same distance, so i always chose the poconos just because im familiar with the roads. creek's season pass is quite a bit cheaper though (unless i buy a kids season pass at camelback and pretend im under 18 all winter...)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

creek sucks hard....try camelback.. its about 30 minutes past creek in PA


Sunday River may be out of your reach but Jay Peak, VT it reasonably priced http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/6189-welcome-2009-snowboardingforum-com-east-coast.html



PS (To ECM08 vets) Why am I the only asshole lobbying for a better ratio of XX:XY? Get on it jerks!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

cifex said:


> creek sucks hard....try camelback.. its about 30 minutes past creek in PA
> 
> 
> Sunday River may be out of your reach but Jay Peak, VT it reasonably priced http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/6189-welcome-2009-snowboardingforum-com-east-coast.html
> ...


your seriously saying camelback is better then creek? the only good thing camelback ever did was let me come ride for free late last season. trail layout? sucks. policies? sucks. lift closures? if its windier then 10 miles an hour. camelback closes half the mountain if its in the low 20s. close lifts, and now they reduced hours and raised the prices.

creek stayed the same and lowered prices. creek=longer trails, better flow, a good park for one. camelbacks park(s) is/are the worst park(s) ive ever ridden in my life. the jumps are very poorly designed, the jibs outdated, and the layout is awful. a public notice to everyone to stay away from camelwack.

and spaceman spliff, i hope i get to ride with you at creek this winter(which means make the better choice...creek)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

camelback has decent snow for a PA resort and i went with good coverage at camelback well into april while most of creek wasnt even open last year. . . they are open till late and i have never seen them close a lift to ridable terrain unless there was another servicing the same terrain. whereas creek has dirt and mud. i don't ride park so i don't know about that cept that creek is packed with douchebag kiddies every day and night.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

cifex said:


> camelback has decent snow for a PA resort and i went with good coverage at camelback well into april while most of creek wasnt even open last year. . . they are open till late and i have never seen them close a lift to ridable terrain unless there was another servicing the same terrain. whereas creek has dirt and mud. i don't ride park so i don't know about that cept that creek is packed with douchebag kiddies every day and night.


if your not into park, did you ever try blue? it skis much bigger then camelback and isnt so far away either and they dont close during rain or snowstorms. yes camelback closes due to rain. im basically just pissed that each time i was supposed to meet friends at cb, it was drizzling and they closed. watch the weather and cbs website its kinda funny that you can predict when they will be closed.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

weird, they never closed on me. 

nah, blue is like another hour further for me. i was going to go last winter for that midnight madness thing they had.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with cifex, creek is shit last year I really tried to give them a chance since its my local mountain but they blew it again, they never blew any snow when the temps where right.They were full of crap when the said they had a good base, then when you got there after paying for a full price lift ticket you had a 3 inch base of mud. As per Camelback I've only been there once that was last year end of season and after a rain storm and temps in the 60's they're base was fairly good slushy. I wanna take a trip to Blue Mountain this year problaby around Dec 20th, how is it there, how's the vibe and mountain?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i think i might get that triple play thing and try creek for the first time this winter. see for myself instead of asking you guys all the time haha

the funny thing about creek is, i sorta imagine the trashiness that is seaside, all brought over to the mountains, which is why i dont want to go. i dont think i can or want to fend off a pack of juiced up guidos who wanna beef with me because they cant ride for shit and i'm "in their way"


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

You know I really never see the "juiced up" type, its mostly the thuged out white kids who listen to, too much hip hop..By all means I love my white peep's but seriously sometime's it get's old.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Being from Northern Jersey I've come to accept the fact that we have shit for mountains in this area (mainly NJ/PA area). I can nit pick on every resort in this general area and they all suck in their own unique way. Sure they suck (compared to resorts out west and north of us) but that's all I have near me at a short drive so I suck it up because at the the end of the day I just wanna spend a couple hours on the slopes and love every minute of it. And having a short trip home after a day boarding is so freaking sweet. Comparing Creek, Blue, Cambelback, etc. is like comparing apples and oranges imho, lol. Every place has its pro's and con's. I do like heading to CNY/WNY resorts when I plan on boarding with a group of friends just because its a better experience, but since I mainly head to the slopes solo (75% of the time) I just board local at Creek or one of the Pocono resorts.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats the Terrain like in Blue Mtn? Is is bigger than Hunter? Or the same, never been there..


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue has the highest vertical in PA i think, its still no killer mtn or anything but for how close it is its probably your best bet. Ive never been to hunter so im probably not the person who should be responding, i just wanted to take up space i guess


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

hunter has about 500 or so more vert than blue does. and 48 trails compared to blues 30 or so. hunter seems alot bigger as its spread out pretty well. the trails are much longer at hunter, and more challenging. and(i hope i dont piss anyone off saying this) if theres good snow, theres actually some good backcountry at hunter just a short hike from the top.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Hunter is a great if you want to get trashed after riding, but if you want decent snow, you're much better of at Windham (20 minutes away). 

The way Hunter faces causes it to be consistently windswept. If you happen to get there on a day when there is no wind, you'll probably have a great time, but probably 8/10 times I go there, the snow is blown off and its icy. If you do go there, look out for the hidden lift over toward Hunter One. It's an old double tucked behind a bunch of trees and below ground level so it's usually empty. Unfortunately it only services I believe one green and one blue. 

Note ** The right side of Windham's left peak suffers the same wind and a couple of the blacks on that peak are rarely open due to a huge build up of ice near the peak. If you get there on a dump day and that area is closed, it can be worth it to try to cut over and **bypass the tape toward the end of the day for a sick run through the freshies.

**Wingin It is the trail the runs underneath the G-Lift on the left peak. When it's closed because of ice on the face, you can ride the G-Lift up and take a ride down Why Not. There are 3 short traverses which cut over to Wingin It where you might score some freshies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

have any of you guys checked out Sno Mountain, (used to be Montage) when it was still montage it was pretty beat, but since the new owners took over it has been pretty decent. has some pretty nice park, and a pretty large pipe. also the bar is pretty good if your looking for a few drinks.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

lol...are you talking about that movie???


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey all,
I usally go to blue mountain, mountain creek, camelback and shewnee 
I like camelback and mountain creek the best
I love the new fast lifts and the park in mountain creek 

BTW im live in staten island and I usally go snowboarding on saturday or sunday. if there are any other ppl from around the area left me know.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

izrayel said:


> Hey all,
> I usally go to blue mountain, mountain creek, camelback and shewnee
> I like camelback and mountain creek the best
> I love the new fast lifts and the park in mountain creek
> ...


im from staten island
wu-tang clan aint nothin to fuck with


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

whats up everyone? just thought i'd get in on this thread since youre discussing east coast riding. this is my 3rd year snowboarding so i havent been to a ton of mountains yet but it seems to me like most of the "mountains" in the poconos are crap so i'm looking for alternatives. i've been out west (which is sick) but can only afford to do that once a year at most so i was thinking maybe some weekend trips up into NY or vermont. i have been up to vermont a few times (stratton, okemo, mt. snow) and they weren't bad but i feel like most people go to vermont just because they don't know where else to go. so i'm open to suggestions if people know of less popular places in NY or vermont. 

GO PHILS


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

sex panther said:


> whats up everyone? just thought i'd get in on this thread since youre discussing east coast riding. this is my 3rd year snowboarding so i havent been to a ton of mountains yet but it seems to me like most of the "mountains" in the poconos are crap so i'm looking for alternatives. i've been out west (which is sick) but can only afford to do that once a year at most so i was thinking maybe some weekend trips up into NY or vermont. i have been up to vermont a few times (stratton, okemo, mt. snow) and they weren't bad but i feel like most people go to vermont just because they don't know where else to go. so i'm open to suggestions if people know of less popular places in NY or vermont.
> 
> GO PHILS


There are a ton of good places in NY / VT. Its just that the really good ones are further north....ie: Killington/Pico, Jay Peak, Smuggler's Notch, Stowe, Gore, White Face etc. I go pretty much every weekend, though VT maybe every other. There are a lot of us in the area. Check out the East Coast 2009 Meet Thread. There are 20+ of us that have a house rented at Jay Peak. There will be some smaller little regional meet ups as well.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> does mountain creek really suck as everyone says it does? i was seriously contemplating buying a season pass there this year; its the closest mountain to me.
> 
> everyone says its mad busy and full of obnoxious kids...




it's not as bad as every1 makes it out to be.. it does not compare to other mountains. however, the season pass is so damm cheap so i picked it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

okay dude, we get it already. but just to be sure maybe you should post it in like 10 other threads.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> okay dude, we get it already. but just to be sure maybe you should post it in like 10 other threads.


Seriously! What hell is with these suckers!? That's something I would actually think about going to if they didn't SPAM it all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

sedition said:


> Do what ever you can and get your ass to Sunday River in Maine.


Sunday River is sick! Haven't been there recently  but loved it!
It's a drive tho from here.

Anywhere in VT can be a nice weekend trip. Was up at Mount Snow last weekend, Killington next weekend. It's worth the drive.

Around here, Blue is ok, but a bit small. Camelback is bigger but sucks. It's all east coast crap ice. I've gotten hurt more at Camelback than anywhere else bcs conditions usually are icy and crappy. Don't get me wrong, I still go if I can't get away a whole weekend up north. And usually you can ride Camelback into March/April, altho its usually slushy by then.

Elk and Hunter are ok too, but a little farther away and I've only had good conditions there during peak season. 

Personally, I don't care how far away it is, if there's snow I'm there. If conditions are good local, I'll stick around the pocono area. If not, I'll drive 12 hours for pow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

camelback is hell in the spring! I almost got a concussion there last time. They also close off the parks when it gets warm.

In the winter, camelback isn't that bad if you got at night. Sure the conditions aren't ideal; but there's few people, so it evens out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

no shit! I almost got a concussion during spring riding last year too. Hit a hell patch of ice and went down hard. I woulda split my head open if I wasn't wearing a helmet. But yeah, night at camelback is ok because its pretty empty. I'd still rather take the extra time and drive up north another 2 hours to get to better conditions tho.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

theres no way camelback is icier than blue. blues snow basically shoot out snow cone ice. ive never seen anywhere as icy as blue ever. the grooming is horrendous. but its still a better place to ride than camelwack.

im the same way. in 2005, there was that october storm in vt where killingon got 3 feet and opened up. 2 hours after i found it, it was midnihgt, i hopped in my car and drove 7 hours, rode untracked until 4, and drove back home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

i got a place to stay (for free) in the poconos that's literally 20 mins from camelback, which is convenient enough for me to be able to deal with the shit conditions. Not having a car also inhibits me from going farther away, haha (not much need for one in the city). Camelbacks night tickets are not that expensive either, so it's alright when you add it all together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

im all about okemo, they take great in their conditions there. saturday was awesome, as hard as i could lay into a turn i wasnt washing out unless it was intentional..and okemo has some awesome humps and bumps you can blast through like rythmn on bmx.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea I have heard alot of good things about Okemo. But to me it kinda sounds like just a huge mega resort. Personally I like the resort witha smaller feel to it, one that doesn't have a mega corporation stick up it's ass. Another place you might wanna check out is called Bolton Valley it's about 25min or so down 89 south right outside of Burlington. Also I would liek to check out Bromely I've been a bunch of times in the summer but never in the winter and I'm just curious. I've never really heard much about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

for the people that mentioned elk, i grew up on that mountain. its nice wide trails and the staff is mad friendly. not very challenging but if your advanced youll prob get bored pretty quick. 

haha, sno(montage)mountain, what a joke. its great if your really drunk. 

i went to bear creek mountain and that was kinda lame too. its brand new so the lodge is dope and everything is shiny, but its very small. kinda comparable to snomtn.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

how can you compare bear creek to sno? sno mtn has literally twice the vertical.

also bear creek isnt new at all. just the lodge. the ski area has been there for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

my bad, i never measured it actually. 

ive been to montage at least 50 times but that was about 15 yrs ago. i dont see how a mtn could change?? they have a park now maybe its cool but from what i remember they only have 2 blue trails that are the longest on the mtn on the left side and were the only 2 trails worth going on. oh yea, they have a sad attempt at what they (extremely loosely) call a "north face" with 2 black diamonds (yea right) that take about 30 sec to go down. 

what i meant to say and should have said is - they both suck!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

why are you so negative dude? its fucking pa, each mountain works with what they got. i have to say montage, snotage, whatever, is a really good mountain considering it was a city run park basically until it became sno. sno was supposed to have 2 new top to bottom runs, but they lost alot of money after the county sued them for buying the resort so cheap.

also,if you bitch about how the mountains suck, specifically bear creek, then learn to ride park. bears park rivals that of places in vermont, and its a place geared towards families and park rats. and for that, the place is excellent. no need to measure the size of the two, its pretty obvious just looking at them in terms of size.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Took a trip to Elk Mountain on Sunday. Cold, cold (4 F in the am), warming barely in the double digits in the afternoon. Great mountain, IMO. Excepting some clear ice and dedicated mogul runs, conditions were firm packed throughout...approaching hero snow. Grooming was impeccable. They groomed and made full use of available trail widths, and the ride was very smooth. Not choppy in the least. All in all, great for laid out carves. The terrain was interesting, too. Plenty of turns and dips in the runs to keep things interesting. Most of the runs were bounded by mature conifers, which gave a big mountain feel. The layout was nice, too, in that there seemed to be centralized points, top and bottom, which made it easy to access the whole mountain without any flat skates or cat tracks. 

My only gripes are that many of the runs are a touch too narrow to fully rage (kind of ran out of real estate sometimes), and that the entrances from side trails didn't contain a couple lengths of snow fence to keep people on the main run away from the merge point. With the trees blocking your view, that made for many dangerous intersections. When I was the mergee, I felt compelled to slow up and/or hug the extreme side of the trails. 

My only mishap was putting a couple of minor gouges in my board, when against my better judgement, I did an off piste tree run. Not enough snow to cover "all" the rocks right now...which I knew. That and getting taken out by a skiier, Mr. straight-line steeze rocket, who evidently miscalculated the cadence of my GS carves. I pulled hard toeside G's when I heard him clattering, and knew I was toast when his shadow crossed in front of me. Never saw him until it was over and he was 10 yds below me. Both OK and gear intact (Thank you Jesus!), so no harm no foul. Just unnerving that disaster with my Colorado trip, just days away, was averted by milliseconds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Im from jersey the and the only good place within an hour away is mountain creek and its pretty solid.. they got a couple hits and like 30 rails and boxes for all levels of skill... but my favorite mtn hands down is killington its got everything, hardly ever crowded cause its so big, and the parks are awesome


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Yea I have heard alot of good things about Okemo. But to me it kinda sounds like just a huge mega resort. Personally I like the resort witha smaller feel to it, one that doesn't have a mega corporation stick up it's ass. Another place you might wanna check out is called Bolton Valley it's about 25min or so down 89 south right outside of Burlington. Also I would liek to check out Bromely I've been a bunch of times in the summer but never in the winter and I'm just curious. I've never really heard much about it.


Sugarbush, just as big basically, low key, not corporated. Okemo when I went didn't feel mega resort at all, but that's me. Killington, now THAT was mega resort.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

rugbyrider said:


> bear creek is garbage... sorry but it is


Elk is garbage, if you are going to make a weekend out of it, go to snowshoe!
don't know how far it is for you though


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

for the nyc guys... 

Jack Frost is a damn great mountain... nothing bad to say about it at all... 

except its kinda small. Conditions are great, zero liftlines, and the east mountain has a pretty challening black... 

its worth checking out. Id choose it over hunter any day because of the conditions (fuckin amazing!) and the little lift lines, and cheap tickets.

this saturday ill ride blue and compare it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I ride Okemo. Love Stratton as well. Checked out some smaller mountains, as well as stayed at Jiminy Peak for a week and nothing compares to Okemo for me. Always great conditions with A LOT of terrain to choose from. 2 min lift line MAX and it def. does not have that big resort feel to it. The mountain is huge, but just as homey as little old Jiminy.


----------

